# RESOLVED Fan error IBM



## jessy29061984

Hi!
I had a FAN ERROR message in the top left corner while switch on my laptop IBM Think Pad Lenovo T60p.
After this message the screen and the laptop itself turn down.
I am very afraid, what can it be? What do I have to do to resolve it? Did I do something wrong?:4-dontkno 
Thanks for your help.
Are there some tips or hints to do to avoid this problem?


----------



## Terrister

*Re: Fan error IBM*

Try giving the laptop a good blowing out with a can of compressed air. See if the fan is bad or just so full of dust it can not move.


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Fan error IBM*

Hi,

Also check that the 2-pin power connector for the fan is connected to the motherboard and not unplugged.


----------



## jessy29061984

*Re: Fan error IBM*



TheMatt said:


> Hi,
> 
> Also check that the 2-pin power connector for the fan is connected to the motherboard and not unplugged.


Hi All, 
ray: Thanks for your answers, it is all right now I think it was just some dust...:grin: 
Regards, 
Jessy:wave:


----------



## TheMatt

*Re: Fan error IBM*

Glad it is resolved.


----------



## utleo.com

I just had this same error and solved it. Solution below

Machine: Lenovo Z60t, XPSP2

How I caused it: I took off as many screws as I could to get in to the back panel to spray out the fan for periodic cleaning as I felt the laptop getting hot the last few weeks. Incidentally, I couldnt get the back off and ended up rescrewing those I had taken out and aborting. I instead sprayed air through the 2 vents and in to the fan grate itself. Lots of dust came out.

When I tried turning it on, i got the same 2 beeps and "FAN ERROR" followed by shutdown. 3-4 times. Freaked out totally.

Solution: Some sort of power issue to the fan. In cleaning the laptop I had taken off the battery. When I reattached it, I forgot to slide the hardware swith for the battery from "unlocked" to the "locked" icon. As soon as I switched it back to LOCKED, it booted up fine.

Odd that such a physical hardware switch that seemingly seems entirely non electronic held the answer. Phew!

Added: Sunday, 1 June, 2008


----------



## drtrinath

thanks a lot for the suggestion it has helped me resolve my fan error on my IBM laptop. what i did was i just blowed some air through both the vents for fan ( literally i could see the dust coming out ). and there is no fan error when i restarted it.

thanks a lot for the help
bye takecare

trinath


----------



## dungnguyen

utleo.com said:


> I just had this same error and solved it. Solution below
> 
> Machine: Lenovo Z60t, XPSP2
> 
> How I caused it: I took off as many screws as I could to get in to the back panel to spray out the fan for periodic cleaning as I felt the laptop getting hot the last few weeks. Incidentally, I couldnt get the back off and ended up rescrewing those I had taken out and aborting. I instead sprayed air through the 2 vents and in to the fan grate itself. Lots of dust came out.
> 
> When I tried turning it on, i got the same 2 beeps and "FAN ERROR" followed by shutdown. 3-4 times. Freaked out totally.
> 
> Solution: Some sort of power issue to the fan. In cleaning the laptop I had taken off the battery. When I reattached it, I forgot to slide the hardware swith for the battery from "unlocked" to the "locked" icon. As soon as I switched it back to LOCKED, it booted up fine.
> 
> Odd that such a physical hardware switch that seemingly seems entirely non electronic held the answer. Phew!
> 
> Added: Sunday, 1 June, 2008


Hi, I face the same problem and my laptop is T60p, I trying checking all thing, but the fan also face error. When I checking the power of fan, it's only 3-5V, not (5V). Please help me to solve the problems.

Thanks.


----------



## letnoy

hi, i found the same problem. When I turned power on, there was a message showed "Fan error". I resolved follow your recommend, it worked. Thank you : )


----------

